# Loma Break Ins and Stolen Vehicles



## lawlessr (Aug 6, 2013)

While on R/H and Westwater run my truck and trailer were stolen from Loma. Cops found the truck at Comfort Inn Fruita with window bashed in. Sportrail trailer with drop bay still missing. 
Apparently a dozen other vehicles were broken into as well. This happened the night of 5/30. 
Shout out to Rimrock for filing a police report in my name while I was on the river. They also picked us up at Cisco and got us back to town. 
Might want to avoid leaving vehicles at Loma until its known the assholes are caught. 
Oh and a bunch of random bags and clothes were left in my truck. Must have been stolen from other rigs. PM me if anyone is missing something and I will get it back to you.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Ugggg. That sucks. But nice work Rimrock. They have also been solid for shuttles; I feel better having my rig at their place and at the Westwater ranger station. The Cisco landing is a little more iffy but it's a long way out there for people who want to steal shit.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

lawlessr said:


> While on R/H and Westwater run my truck and trailer were stolen from Loma. Cops found the truck at Comfort Inn Fruita with window bashed in. Sportrail trailer with drop bay still missing.
> Apparently a dozen other vehicles were broken into as well. This happened the night of 5/30.
> Shout out to Rimrock for filing a police report in my name while I was on the river. They also picked us up at Cisco and got us back to town.
> Might want to avoid leaving vehicles at Loma until its known the assholes are caught.
> Oh and a bunch of random bags and clothes were left in my truck. Must have been stolen from other rigs. PM me if anyone is missing something and I will get it back to you.


So sorry about the theft of your truck and trailer, hope the trailer shows up
Good for you to be thinking of other folks during this time
Thanks for reporting, good river karma will be with you


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Thieves suck.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Just put in at the state park in Fruita. Adds an hour to the float in my recollection but the river was cranking at 20k ish.


----------



## lawlessr (Aug 6, 2013)

jamesthomas said:


> Just put in at the state park in Fruita. Adds an hour to the float in my recollection but the river was cranking at 20k ish.


ya, that’s the usual move. It was raining when we launched so did Loma to cut some miles since I had the kids with me for RH. Lesson learned.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Loma is notorious for sketchy shit. Sorry for your troubles.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Friggin dirtbags.


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

Rimrock rocks!! I use them every time. Extra 5 miles...can't argue with that, unless you're putting on super late.


----------



## lawlessr (Aug 6, 2013)

Arapahoe PD just called. Trailer found in Parker CO. 4 hrs from Fruita. Left in middle of highway. Nice job tweezer brains. Thanks for stealing my 7 yr old kids journal and 4 yr olds crayon set and coloring book. Assholes. Burn in hell.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Thanks for letting us know. Guess I’ll have to convince the wife to not takeout at Loma for the town runs..


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Wow. It used to be really bad there, had a friend who's truck got busted into, it was alarmed so they busted out the headlights and taillights, then shredded the wiring under the dash to try and get the alarm off. Have a couple other stories that were related to me at the Westwater ramp when people came back to the takeout without their vehicles asking to store their gear till they could get it. I haven't used the loma ramp for many years cause of this. Same thing for the takeout for the Salt in Globe, but the cops won't do anything about it being on Tribal land, and the thieves most likely being Tribal. Criminals suck. One guy at WW floated the idea of a booby trap involving a shotgun shell taped to the steering column to LE, they weren't impressed and told him he could land his ass in jail despite those breaking into the vehicles being criminals. Being this close to the Chicken Coop (scales) one would think that the state could convince the LE people there to check the ramp a couple times a night, but that's not likely to happen there either. 

Totally sucks that it's nigh impossible to get a permit in the first place, and then to have your vehicle vandalized, CAT's cut off, and or stolen as your reward to a nice trip. Friggin Aholes..


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow. This post sent chills down my spine. We were on 5/24 - 5/26. Had planned to run our own shuttle but due to various circumstances I felt compelled to call an audible and set one up with Rimrock. It was late afternoon and too late for them to take my rig to WW that day. I begged but they just couldn't do it, which I totally understood, and they said they'd do their best to move it the next morning. I was SO nervous that night. We were in my wife's new vehicle with a trailer carrying an oar rig (rolled and broken down and locked down - to the extent that's possible) I'd picked up in Longmont for a buddy and planned to deliver in Oklahoma OTW home. Not sure when Rimrock got it to WW, but it was unmolested. Someone cut out my cat on a local run here last winter so I was especially wary. I just don't understand.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Super bummer


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Good to know about Rimrock


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Blade&Shaft said:


> Good to know about Rimrock


RimRock is quite responsible and dependable, their only issue is not enough workers to accomodate last second requests. They have a nice launch ramp right at their place too.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

And it’s above Loma?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Blade&Shaft said:


> And it’s above Loma?


Yessir


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Thanks Nichols! Will utilize them in two weeks for sure


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Blade&Shaft said:


> Thanks Nichols! Will utilize them in two weeks for sure


My experience with them is they are nice people, who care. They have been doing it for a long time, and go out of their way in many instances to get the job done. IMHO you can't go wrong with them, never heard anyone with anything bad to say. Enjoy, and have a great trip !!


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Thanks my dude!


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

I say again...Rimrock kicks ass!!!!
Please support these awesome people who do a great job, be it shuttles, guided tours, rentals and many other services. And hay!! If you want to take a horsie tour, they do that too.
I have used them numerous times for RH shuttle. They have their own sweet put in that's 5 miles ABOVE Loma, so screw Loma with its break in bullshit. Get 5 extra worry-free miles.
They are so nice there. They have even let me store my RV on their property while I floated the river. 0$$
They have a cute little shop in their office where you can pick up last minute items including ice.
Cute girls in there too.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Seems like creating a camp area at the Loma ramp might help mitigate break ins with people being around on a daily basis. But it also seems that might just be a shit show of a camp!


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

DoStep said:


> Seems like creating a camp area at the Loma ramp might help mitigate break ins with people being around on a daily basis. But it also seems that might just be a shit show of a camp!


There’s zero space for that


----------



## dpwater (Aug 2, 2011)

Trailhead break-in suspects behind bars


Men arrested in connection with trailhead car break-ins.




www.google.com


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Clicked the link and it returned this
*Access Denied*
You don't have permission to access "Trailhead break-in suspects behind bars" on this server.
Reference #18.925c117.1654954239.3a1d04b

But good that they caught some criminals


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

The link worked for me. Thanks for the update. Will be interesting to see what the DA and judge do. I’d bet they’ll give them a PR bond..no violent charges, and I’d bet that only a few charges stick.


----------



## lawlessr (Aug 6, 2013)

Im not sure this is the same crew that hit Loma over Memorial Day. No mention of auto theft, just break ins. Stealing trucks and abandoning them at motels, dragging trailers 300 miles and leaving them on the highway…that sounds like tweekers to me. Glad these guys are busted though.


----------

